# adding mrc dcc booster 1521 to Prodigy Express



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

I have purchased an mrc prodigy express and a dcc booster 1521. The instructions to set both up are a little vague. Do I install the power from the express and booster to the main track?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Express to booster... booster to track... 

express no longer connects to track, except if the express output is "dual purpose", i.e. can be a programming track, then you need to add a switch to disconnect the booster when using the express as a programming track (service mode)... 

If the express has this "dual mode" output, that would explain the confusion... because it's probably not clear which mode they are talking about, and it's supposed to be an easy to use system.. so the manual is probably abbreviated. 

Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

If I want to use a program track, do I then connect express to main and program track?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunno, please provide a link to the manual.... 

Is there a single output used for the main AND programming track? Are there 2 different outputs? What does the manual say about a programming track / service mode? 

Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

I used your first suggestion and it all works. I used a separate program track. now I am trying to get my sound to work. I have a Piko br80 loco with a piko decoder 36121nd sound module 36193. I tried using CV49 as stated in the decoder manual, but when I try to run the loco on the main track nothing works. I have to program the loco to default to get it to work. Is there something I can read to understand this dcc stuff. As you can tell I am new to this stuff.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it runs when the system is at default then your subsequent programming caused the problem what exactly is cv49 for?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

CV49 according to the piko decoder manual states the SUSI bus is activated with CV49 bit 4 = 1. The sound module is connected to SUSI bus on the decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

so: 

What do the other bits in CV49 do? 
What value did you set CV49 to? 
Are you familiar with the binary / base 2 math required to "turn on or turn off" a specific bit? 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

HELLO?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

Finally got sound to work. Had to cv 903 to 8 to get sounds to start. Only problem now is when I turn lights on, sound shuts off, and the chuff sound which is triggered by F2 only lasts a few seconds. I rechecked all connections to decoder, and all seem to be correct.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it possible that you are misunderstanding the programming of "bits" in CVs ? 

In other words, suppose bit 4 is set in a CV (decimal 8), but now you want to set bit 2 on ALSO, if you set that CV to 2 (value for bit 2 on), then you have CLEARED bit 4... to have BOTH bits 2 AND 4 on, you need to set that CV to decimal 10 (summation of 2 and 8 for the individual bits). 

I asked this question in another form earlier. It sounds like you add something and something else gets changed... 

Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

The decoder I purchased from Piko is now manufactured by a different company. According to Piko of America, apparently the sound and lights for the loco use the same function button. They are trying to figure out how to change the function button for the sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have a manual with all the CV's listed? 

Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

yes I do


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

can you give a link to it, or email it to me.. 

Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

I will scan it and email it to you


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

By the way I figured out how to get the light and sound to work. Plus I got the motor sound to stay on. I remapped the light to F10 and the motor sound from F2 to F11. All seem to be working fine. Thank you for taking an interest in my situation. I read the decoder and sound manual over and over until I figured it out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great, I suspected that you were not getting the 'bit' thing in programming cv's. 

Glad to know problem solved! 

Greg


----------

